# Coconut Oil



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Any1 use it? what are the benefits?


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

i have heard it been mentioned before in rxqueenie journal when it was open mate


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Just reading about it here, seems like unbelievable stuff, kinetica have mentioned to a friend of mine that its one of their secret ingredients in there all in one supplement.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

One of the healthiest forms of fats there is lightly fry ur avacado in it = some healthy fat macros there


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

A lot is saturated fat but its a good fat...one of/if not the best fat out there. Loads of health benefits


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

it tastes lovely in protein shakes


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Coconut oil is good for ab fat reduction, lowering cholesterol and insulin resistance, but remember it is high in saturated fats. It is great applied topically to the skin as it mositurises and is great for those suffering dry skin, eczema and psoriasis. Great for hair too. It is also great to loosen bowels, so if you are constipated due to high protein then take 3 tbspoons at night of coconut oil and hey presto .....

It is also good for pets too in many ways as its good for us.

kaza


----------



## Buffout (Jun 15, 2012)

How would one apply it in a cutting phase for reducing body fat?

Especially in regards to a non-keto or non low carb diet?

I would assume its mainly better in a keto diet for energy maybe?


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

I would use it is place of flaxseed oil etc in a shake first in the morning. Some people use udo oil so suggest replace with coconut oil and it tastes better too. It is also much cheaper than udo oil .Udo : it is used mainly for endurance and speeding up recovery so maybe coconut oil used here will be less effective. Dont know if it will be benficial to heart like omegas are but as with most things the science is out on this so far

kaza


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

I use it all the time for frying chicken and fish, on salads, a little bit in my green tea....you get the idea. It's lovely stuff.

I was getting it from MP, but think I will be getting this stuff next as its better value: http://www.vit-shop.co.uk/store/p/12486/1/Biona-Organic-Raw-Virgin-Coconut-Oil-400g.html


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

you can get it form pound shops for less than that ^^^^


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

smaj210 said:


> you can get it form pound shops for less than that ^^^^


Really, maybe I've now found the reason to go in a pound shop!!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

you can get coconut oil in the poundland?


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

Foamy said:


> Really, maybe I've now found the reason to go in a pound shop!!


aye try one or two



Wheyman said:


> you can get coconut oil in the poundland?


not necessarily the pound land but 99p stores/ homebargins etc. one near me does 2 400g cans for 99p


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

how much in grams would u ude roughly a day then?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Fit4life said:


> Coconut oil is good for ab fat reduction, lowering cholesterol and insulin resistance, but remember it is high in saturated fats. It is great applied topically to the skin as it mositurises and is great for those suffering dry skin, eczema and psoriasis. Great for hair too. It is also great to loosen bowels, so if you are constipated due to high protein then take 3 tbspoons at night of coconut oil and hey presto .....
> 
> It is also good for pets too in many ways as its good for us.
> 
> kaza


The saturated fats in coconut oil are the reason it is so healthy as the majority of these fats are in MCT form



Buffout said:


> How would one apply it in a cutting phase for reducing body fat?
> 
> Especially in regards to a non-keto or non low carb diet?
> 
> I would assume its mainly better in a keto diet for energy maybe?


you would use it to replace the fats you are allowed in any diet for example when I diet for a show I have anything from 8g to 24g of fat per meal depending on where in the prep I am I weigh the coconut oil out and cook my food in it.



smaj210 said:


> you can get it form pound shops for less than that ^^^^





Wheyman said:


> you can get coconut oil in the poundland?


this form of coconut oil is no good it is refined coconut oil all the good things about coconut oil are lost during the process this is why it is so cheap......



> REFINED COCONUT OIL
> 
> Refined coconut oil is extracted from the copra, or dried coconut kernel. According to the World's Healthiest Foods (WHFoods), a non-profit, research-based health organization, refined coconut oil undergoes processing, bleaching and deodorizing. It is often referred to as "RBD Coconut Oil" to stand for "refined, bleached and deodorized." This type of coconut oil is often used in cooking because it has a desirable smoke point of about 450 degrees Fahrenheit. However, the processing used to make this type of oil can disrupt the favorable fatty-acid balance, which is often associated with the health benefit of coconut oil.


I have been using coconut oil for the majority of my fats since 2010.......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Wings said:


> how much in grams would u ude roughly a day then?


How many grams of fat do you have now per day?


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

smaj210 said:


> you can get it form pound shops for less than that ^^^^


You sure your not thinking about coconut milk?


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> How many grams of fat do you have now per day?


I have been having a low amount but the fat hasnt really be been stripping off me considering what I do. I have between 25-30g of fat a day. Struggling at the moment as I'm 3 weeks out from comp


----------



## Arnold2012 (May 5, 2012)

Is Coconut butter as good for you as coconut oil? seen alot about the coconut oil benefits before but iv just managed to drop on a tub of the butter cheap and wondered if its the same, any advise ?


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Arnold% said:


> Is Coconut butter as good for you as coconut oil? seen alot about the coconut oil benefits before but iv just managed to drop on a tub of the butter cheap and wondered if its the same, any advise ?


Good question, doubt it tho, i think coconut butter is purely cosmetic


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

rippedgreg said:


> You sure your not thinking about coconut milk?


**** yep i am sorry felllas. good point out


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

smaj210 said:


> aye try one or two
> 
> not necessarily the pound land but 99p stores/ homebargins etc. one near me does 2 400g cans for 99p


Homebargains... on it will pop in on way back from Gym. :thumbup1:

EDIT fooker



smaj210 said:


> **** yep i am sorry felllas. good point out


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Where do u guys buy ur coconut oil? Does it have to be specifically made? Or does it not matter?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ahal84 said:


> Where do u guys buy ur coconut oil? Does it have to be specifically made? Or does it not matter?


Cardiff sports sell it so you can order it from there use my discount code in my sig to get an extra discount and free delivery


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sweet will have a look.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just so you know guys the coconut oil you find in asian shops at 1.50 a tub is the refined version not the type with all the benefits, on another note there is no process to make Extra Virgin Coconut Oil only Virgin Coconut oil so don't be mislead into paying more for Extra Virgin....


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Pscarb I just checked Cardiffsportnutrition and the coconut oil is for skin use. Is this right? Where do you buy yours for cooking?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is the same mate, you can use the oil for skin hair and cooking.

http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/coconoil-organic-virgin-coconut-oil-460g/

it does say



> healthy alternative to traditional cooking oils.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cheers Pscarb. Just being blind


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I love coconut oil. The main benefit comes from the fact that roughly 70% of the fatty acids that make it up are medium chain saturated fats, meaning the carbon chains that make up the fat molecules contain 12 or less carbon atoms.

The basic effect of that is that MCT's do not need bile salts, lots of stomach acid or lipase enzymes in the gut to break down, they digest very easily without making you feel tired by drawing lots of blood to the srtomach... the fatty acids then are also small enough to not need LDL cholesterol to transport them through the blood stream so they go directly into the portal vein and into circulation where the heart and liver snap them up for quick energy.

Basically MCTs as found in coconut oil digest easily, don't contribute to arterial clogging, and are preferentially used as energy by the organs rather than stored in adipose cells as body fat.

Not all fatty acids are equal, especially when it comes to saturated fats, and coconut oil contains a high percentage of the good ones.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone tried the mountain dog diet?

MCT seems a big part of it..


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I've been using coconut oil as my primary source of fats for over a year, thanks to Pscarbs! definitely noticed an improvement in hair, skin, joints etc, in fact I get complimented on how young I look by young women when I'm out....  ....Flattery gets you far in life! :thumb:

http://www.primofit.co.uk/Health_Food/Coconoil__Original_Virgin_Coconut_Oil_Coconoil_460g

^ Just ordered 5 from here, will let you know how I get on with delivery!


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

cant believe iv not heard of this before , iv heard of mct oil , i think boditronics whey used to have it in

occasionally i have a coconut water after a tough cardio session , dam good stuff aswell , i know that you can survive solely on coconuts , brilliant things , if u can get them open !!

if im on 50-70g of fats ed (sourced from evoo, avocado oil , mixed plain nuts and chia seeds and sometimes salmon , would i be better off replacing all this with coconut oil , or maybe doing 50-50

just got some 2day anyhow form the local health food shop , i fried my turkey , courgette , red pepper , avocado, chilli , garlic and parsley in it , it tasted amazing:cool: , nice straight out the pot aswel

cheers for the head up peeps this somehow slipped my radar


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

I wouldn't replace all fats with it, coconut oil is good at breakfast or pre workout for fast energy. Olive oil etc is better for a more prolonged bump in cars for growth. I cook with coconut oil and butter, it's ideal for stir frying but can make some stuff taste funny.

When I did keto and ckd I used coconut oil for energy and it speeds you into ketosis. It's all round a great product with many uses and health benefits.

That mountain dog diet looks fairly good, most will be scared of high saturated fat I guess. I have butter every day, gotta have testosterone production running in this game. Gotta eat more grass fed beef and try that raw whole milk, sounds good to me.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

If I cook a beef steak for example in 15g of coconut oil will I get the full benefit or is it best added to shakes?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

MutantX said:


> Anyone tried the mountain dog diet?
> 
> MCT seems a big part of it..


No, not tried it but have done high fat lean bulk diets before... don't get on too well with them myself, but for some people they do work really well.... certainly a style of diet worth trying at some point for most people I'd say.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> No, not tried it but have done high fat lean bulk diets before... don't get on too well with them myself, but for some people they do work really well.... certainly a style of diet worth trying at some point for most people I'd say.


I know some guys on another forum who swore by the mountain dog diet but think its something I will try in the future.

Any opinion on my question above about cooking in the coconut oil?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

MutantX said:


> I know some guys on another forum who swore by the mountain dog diet but think its something I will try in the future.
> 
> Any opinion on my question above about cooking in the coconut oil?


Yep, coconut oil/MCT oil (or any saturated or monounsatruated fat for that matter) is fine to cook with unless you heat it so hot it's smoking (which is difficult with those fats as they have a very high smoke point)... is PUFA's that have a more 'heat sensitive' sensitive molecular shape and lose some of their function from heating, often even before the smoke point and simply in the presence of bright light. Don't like to heat PUFA's at all, and is even not a good idea to buy veg oils in a clear plastic bottle... essential fats are actually more photo sensitive than heat sensitive, and tje way most stuff is mass packaged and displayed on brightly lit supermarket shelves just baffles me sometimes.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

MP sell it. I fry my eggs with it or have a spoonful just for kicks. I have another spoonful of nutella and its like a healthy bounty bar


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I fry my beef in it now but it's difficult to know how much is being absorbed when working out my calories lol


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Newbies are gonna be drinking litres of this stuff now


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Big ape said:


> Newbies are gonna be drinking litres of this stuff now


Wouldn't wanna clean their toilets lol


----------



## lazy dunce (Jul 19, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> and is even not a good idea to buy veg oils in a clear plastic bottle...


It's not good to by veg oil full stop. One of human's biggest killers.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MutantX said:


> I fry my beef in it now but it's difficult to know how much is being absorbed when working out my calories lol


It does not matter what is absorbed into the meat as just pour all of it out of the pan this is what I do with my chicken.



Big ape said:


> Newbies are gonna be drinking litres of this stuff now


they could do a lot worse


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

lazy dunce said:


> It's not good to by veg oil full stop. One of human's biggest killers.


Well is certainly not a healthy product generally no... haven't bought any in years myself.


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Well is certainly not a healthy product generally no... haven't bought any in years myself.


Can I ask your views on rapeseed/canola oil for cooking. Opinion seems a bit divided.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Edit


----------



## lazy dunce (Jul 19, 2012)

mark22 said:


> Can I ask your views on rapeseed/canola oil for cooking. Opinion seems a bit divided.


It is refined, you don't want ANY refined oil. Isn't it cold pressed only that we want? I'm presuming coconut, olive etc are cold pressed.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

mark22 said:


> Can I ask your views on rapeseed/canola oil for cooking. Opinion seems a bit divided.


In respect of it's fatty acid profile alone it looks fine to me - omega 3/6 ratio is good, high monounsaturated fat content is good also and not much more than trace long chain saturated fats so little impact on LDL cholesterol, and due to the HDL increasing properties of the mono fat content it should be heart friendly.

The processing is the issue with refined canola oil, but you can get cold pressed varieties, certainly abroad. Is an oil best suited as a non heated dressing than as a cooking oil though to maintain the integrity of the omega 3's.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Clearspring do an organic cold pressed rapeseed oil


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Is this stuff the good stuff?

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=260733086

Toasted sesame seed oil is allso pretty tasty is this any good for you?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Is this stuff the good stuff?
> 
> http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=260733086
> 
> Toasted sesame seed oil is allso pretty tasty is this any good for you?


no mate it needs to be solid at room temp, so will come in a jar or tub, I'm afraid this stuff is cheap junk. Coconoil, pukka and biona do really good ones, go to an independent health store, they should have the good stuff


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

mark_star said:


> no mate it needs to be solid at room temp, so will come in a jar or tub, I'm afraid this stuff is cheap junk. Coconoil, pukka and biona do really good ones, go to an independent health store, they should have the good stuff


Perfect cheers mate just when i saw it was 99p i thought is this to good to be true haha


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

mark_star said:


> Clearspring do an organic cold pressed rapeseed oil


Old post but cheers for the info. Gonna order some


----------

